

Show HN: CasePlum – Custom-printed iPhone 6 Cases (Passive Income Idea) - neilsharma
http://www.caseplum.com
Hey guys, made this site in 2-3 weeks, just in time for the iPhone 6 launch. Thought it&#x27;d be an interesting passive&#x2F;side income idea, which I know is a popular topic on HN.<p>Apologies if its buggy or doesn&#x27;t support certain browsers&#x2F;screen sizes. Trying to be lean develop it<p>Also, since the community here is great and has provided excellent feedback before, here&#x27;s a $10 off coupon just for you guys: HNthirty.<p>Any tips on how to market it? I&#x27;ll happily share numbers with the community if it goes anywhere.
======
neilsharma
Hey guys, made this site in 2-3 weeks, just in time for the iPhone 6 launch.
Thought it'd be an interesting passive/side income idea, which I know is a
popular topic on HN.

Apologies if its buggy or doesn't support certain browsers/screen sizes.
Trying to be lean develop it

Also, since the community here is great and has provided excellent feedback
before, here's a $10 off coupon just for you guys: HNthirty.

Questions/Feedback?

------
srcmap
Cool idea!

Maybe your sample page should have family pictures under Christmas tree before
the holiday season, Picture of loving couples before valentines day, etc.

Perfect as gifts.

